# Garage floor flatness and slope



## Greg1122 (Apr 9, 2020)

Can anyone tell me if there are requirements for how flat a floor in a garage should be and allowable slope? Reason for asking is I just had a small pole barn built for a wood working shop/ garage and the floor is EXTREMELY wavy (had a friend asked me who poured my ocean) and it’s crowned in such a way that any water would run towards the walls (3/4” or more in 10 ft). When I asked the builder about it he said he would do nothing and it was within spec. There is absolutely no way I can set up my tools without using a lot of shims to keep them from rocking. I live in Greenwood IN if it makes a difference? Thanks


----------



## cda (Apr 9, 2020)

Greg1122 said:


> Can anyone tell me if there are requirements for how flat a floor in a garage should be and allowable slope? Reason for asking is I just had a small pole barn built for a wood working shop/ garage and the floor is EXTREMELY wavy (had a friend asked me who poured my ocean) and it’s crowned in such a way that any water would run towards the walls (3/4” or more in 10 ft). When I asked the builder about it he said he would do nothing and it was within spec. There is absolutely no way I can set up my tools without using a lot of shims to keep them from rocking. I live in Greenwood IN if it makes a difference? Thanks




Any contract????

If so does it say it has to meet design


Flat surface or any slope

Or code??


----------



## cda (Apr 9, 2020)

Says these are the current codes


https://www.iabo.com/Current-Code


----------



## cda (Apr 9, 2020)

This should be close to what the residential code says

*Section R309 Garages and Carports*

*R309.1 Floor Surface*

Garage floor surfaces shall be of _approved_ noncombustible material. 

The area of floor used for parking of automobiles or other vehicles shall be sloped to facilitate the movement of liquids to a drain or toward the main vehicle entry doorway.


Check wording against city code,,,,

BUT not sure if it applies to your shop?


----------



## Greg1122 (Apr 9, 2020)

cda said:


> Any contract????
> 
> If so does it say it has to meet design
> 
> Or code??


All the contract states is “20x30x4” 4000psi concrete floor finished with fiber- mesh for main building with gradework included for interior of building and apron, using compacted crushed limestone”


----------



## cda (Apr 9, 2020)

Greg1122 said:


> All the contract states is “20x30x4” 4000psi concrete floor finished with fiber- mesh for main building with gradework included for interior of building and apron, using compacted crushed limestone”




No mention of floor will be flat or sloped?

Any drawing showing elevations along the floor?


Or were any plans submitted to the city 
Permit required??

Inspections required


----------



## Greg1122 (Apr 9, 2020)

I’m not sure what had to be submitted to get the permit, and yes inspections are required. Other than writing checks and going before the board of zoning and appeals would th the builder for a variance.... he handled everything


----------



## cda (Apr 9, 2020)

Greg1122 said:


> I’m not sure what had to be submitted to get the permit, and yes inspections are required. Other than writing checks and going before the board of zoning and appeals would th the builder for a variance.... he handled everything




Not sure whether to ask builder for plans or

Go to city to see what or if plans were submitted.
Or what they show

Since you had to do zba, more than likely plans of some type were involved.


----------



## Greg1122 (Apr 9, 2020)

Sorry.... that was supposed to read “With the builder for a variance.” Lol


----------



## cda (Apr 9, 2020)

I hate  to say if contract did not say anything about slope or flat or other floor finish,,

You might be stuck, just ask Judge Judy 

It is pretty bad when you think you are dealing with a professional,,,   And he turns out to be a loser


----------



## cda (Apr 9, 2020)

Should be


Go to city to see what or if plans were submitted.
Or what they show

Plus request a copy of any inspections


Open record request


----------



## Greg1122 (Apr 9, 2020)

Guess it’s a trip to the county building to see what’s there... if I can get in with this virus thing!! Wow... sounds like assuming the floor would be reasonably flat and that water would drain away from walls may have bit me in the butt!! Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Greg1122 (Apr 9, 2020)

I don’t think any inspections have been done since the holes for the supports were dug


----------



## Keystone (Apr 9, 2020)

Review the plans, review the contract including verbiage about workmanship, also look to ACI - American Concrete Institute. There is no reason a new concrete floor should be done so poorly. 

Pose the question to the building Inspector before they come out for finals, will they review the workmanship and slope of the concrete floor, what is reasonable and not?

 If you feel comfortable and haven’t released final payment then hold and advise in writing with date/signature however, I caution laws vary by state so be aware the contractor may file a lien against the property or some similar action.


----------



## Sifu (Apr 10, 2020)

There are industry standards and requirements, but unless you want to go to court they may of limited use to you.  Flatness would be spelled out in the contract documents, highly doubtful they were in yours, if it was addressed at all.  This link provides good info.  NAHB also published performance guidelines, but flatness isn't among them.

https://www.archtoolbox.com/materials-systems/concrete/ff-and-fl-numbers.html


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 10, 2020)

Are contractors licenses required in your state, if so they are usually bound by a standard of care.
Worse case may be refloating the slab. to achieve a 2% max slope to exterior opening.


----------



## my250r11 (Apr 10, 2020)

If not actually a garage the floor can be flat. Depends on state laws for contractors and your contract as to whether you can file a lawsuit. As previously stated there are standards in the industry. Usually +/- 1/4" or +/- 1/2" for tolerances of floors.

The option of grinding or milling to flatten would be last ditch. A new slab should not need to be fixed, in my opinion it should be redone.


----------



## classicT (Apr 10, 2020)

Can you post a picture via a link so we can see what it looks like?


----------



## e hilton (Apr 10, 2020)

my250r11 said:


> If not actually a garage the floor can be flat.


Don’t confuse flat with level.   The glass screen on your tablet is flat, but when you hold it in your hand it’s probably not level.  Garage floors should be flat and sloped to drain.


----------



## cda (Apr 10, 2020)

e hilton said:


> Don’t confuse flat with level.   The glass screen on your tablet is flat, but when you hold it in your hand it’s probably not level.  Garage floors should be flat and sloped to drain.




I see the requirement for residential 

What is the requirement for say a commercial repair garage or similar ???


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 10, 2020)

iT DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU ASK FOR. wAS THIS A DESIGN BUILD BY THE CONTRACTOR?


----------



## rogerpa (Apr 17, 2020)

This is a workmanship issue, not a code issue. The only workmanship issues covered by "code" are de-burring of pipes. (G2414.7 and P2608.1). The ACI Standards are not applicable unless referenced in the construction documents.

*NAHB* publishes a very liberal, IMO, guideline which is intended to be part of the contract.
*Residential Construction Performance Guidelines*
https://campbellhomes.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/Performance-Guidelines.pdf
States:
*2–2–3 Observation:* The concrete floor or slab is uneven.
Performance Guideline: Except where the floor or portion of the floor
has been designed for specific drainage purposes, concrete floors in
living areas will not have pits, depressions, or areas of unevenness
exceeding 3/8 inch in 32 inches. (See “Taking Measurements” in the
Introduction for information on 32-inch levels.)

*Corrective Measure: *The contractor will correct or repair the floor to
meet the performance guideline.

*Discussion:* A repair can be accomplished by leveling the surface with a
material designed to repair uneven concrete.

You might want to pursue  claim of Implied Warranty of Fitness.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 19, 2020)

cda said:


> Not sure whether to ask builder for plans or
> 
> Go to city to see what or if plans were submitted.
> Or what they show
> ...


You paid for the plans, no? You should have seen a copy/are owed a copy for approval prior to approving contract, "Duh".

What is your states contractor's agency say about his duties?


----------



## AlRoss0908 (Nov 26, 2020)

Ideally, all floors should be flat, but you are allowed to have a slight slope in your garage.


----------



## AlRoss0908 (Nov 26, 2020)

By the way, if you say that your tools are rocking, then it is not good. I would recommend you to hire an architect to make a proper analysis of what your builder did to your garage. If the slope is too high, you might end up having a lot of water in your garage and basement, and it might destroy your house. So, probably you will have to start over. Having flat floors is necessary, even if you didn’t pay attention to that. Once my friend’s father fell badly on a crocked floor. He also caught on cable and fell on a glass coffee table. They replaced the flooring in their house. Moreover, they hired a company that made flooring for them that allows hiding all wires but still have access to them in case it’s necessary.


----------

